# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Google Glass, smartglasses, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Inc.

X Development LLC

Home Page - google.com/glass

youtube.com/googleglass

Google Glass on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Innovega Delivers the Wearable Displays that Science Fiction Promised"

by Evan Ackerman
January 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Google Glass on any frames - 3D Print your own adapter

 Published on Feb 26, 2014




> Upgrade your google glass with your own frames using a 3d printed adapter.
> A new pair of google glass frames will set you back about 200 bucks, but we can 3d print an adapter for under 1 dollar in material: 
> learn.adafruit.com/3d-printed-google-glass-adapter

----------


## Airicist

First-Ever Google Glass Porn

----------


## Airicist

How Guys Will Use Google Glass

 Published on Mar 1, 2013




> The future is coming, ladies. Sorry about that.

----------


## Airicist

Livestream from Google Glass in one click

 Published on Apr 7, 2014




> Get ready, Google Glass Explorers: Now you can livestream to the world straight from your face.
> Will that work?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Broadcast your point of view with Livestream's new Google Glass app"

by Edgar Alvarez
April 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Everything you need to know about the Google Glass one-day sale 

Published on Apr 11, 2014




> For one day only, Google will let anyone in the public buy Google Glass — anyone with $1,500 plus tax, at least. How has the headset evolved in the last year since the Explorer program started? And how has the world at large responded?
> 
> "Google Glass: science fiction you can wear"
> 
> by Verge Staff
> April 4, 2012 
> 
> "For one day, Google will let anyone in the US buy Glass"
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

The Golden State Warriors bring beacons and Google Glass to the fan experience 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> The Warriors are the NBA's first team to use Beacons to enhance the fan experience at Oracle Arena. Plus, a first look at their own Google Glass App that's in development.

----------


## Airicist

Google Glass one-day sale 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> For anyone anxious to get their hands on the computerized eyewear from Google, this is your chance. Until now, Google restricted who was allowed to use this "Explorer" model. As CNET's Kara Tsuboi explains, anyone with the desire and dollars can buy Google Glass, but you'll have to act quickly.

----------


## Airicist

Watch Your Privacy 

 Published on Apr 9, 2014




> The solution for those concerned about Google Glass and their privacy: buy a Google Glass!

----------


## Airicist

Google Glass in the Emergency Room 

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> Dr. John Halamka, CIO for Beth Isreal Deaconess Hospital in Boston, chats with Computerworld's Tracy Mayor about how they are using Google Glass with emergency room doctors to provide better patient care.

----------


## Airicist

GlassLight - Google Glass Voice-Controlled Flashlight 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> GlassLight - Google Glass Voice-Controlled Flashlight

----------


## Airicist

Article "A wallet on your eye: Google testing Wallet app for Glass"

by tech2 News Staff
May 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Foresighted? Epson Moverio Smart Glasses Go on Sale for $700"

by  Nathan Olivarez-Giles
May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CNET Update - Google sells pricey Glass to anyone in US 

 Published on May 14, 2014




> It still costs $1,500, but Google opened up its Glass Explorer program to anyone in the States. Meanwhile, LG launches its Lifeband Touch fitness tracker and the Jawbone Up judges your driving habits.
> 
> "Google sells pricey Glass to anyone in US"
> It still costs $1,500, but Google opened up its Glass Explorer program to anyone in the States. Meanwhile, LG launches its Lifeband Touch fitness tracker and the Jawbone Up judges your driving habits.
> 
> by Bridget Carey
> May 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Google Glass How-to: Getting Started 

 Published on Apr 30, 2013




> An introduction to the basics of Google Glass.
> 
> Learn about the touchpad, the timeline and how to share through Glass.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the godfather of wearables"

by Maria Konnikova
May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 30, 2014




> Google Glass is the sci-fi looking wearable with an outrageous
> price that's only matched by its ridiculous look. But is it worth the
> cost? We try on the latest Explorer Edition model to answer just that in our Google Glass 2.0 review.
> 
> Read our hands-on Google Glass review: "Google Glass review"
> 
> by Matt Swider
> September 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

TechRadar Talks - Google Glass: Can It Make A Comeback? 

Published on Mar 24, 2015




> Talk of Google's Glass project has recently focused on its untimely demise, but is it too soon to write it off completely? Here are our thoughts.

----------


## Airicist

"This is Google Glass: Enterprise Edition in the flesh"

by Stephen Hall 
December 28, 2015

x.company/glass

----------


## Airicist

Glass Enterprise Edition 2: A hands-free device for smarter and faster hands-on work

Published on May 20, 2019




> Glass Enterprise Edition has helped workers in a variety of industries—from logistics, to  manufacturing, to field services—do their jobs more efficiently by providing hands-free access to the information and tools they need to complete their work.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Glass gets a surprise upgrade and new frames"
The Enterprise Edition 2 has a Qualcomm speed boost, USB-C, and they can be worn as glasses.

by Scott Stein
May 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The death of Google Glass Explorer Edition

Dec 18, 2019




> It's the end of the line for Google's first wearable face computer. However, there's another to carry on.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google opens its latest Google Glass AR headset for direct purchase"
Designed for businesses and developers and still $999

by Nick Statt
February 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google Glass — which aimed to revolutionize wearable tech — was a 'carnival of failure' according to the author of a dishy new book on the early 2010s non-phenom"

by Katherine Tangalakis-Lippert 
October 1, 2022

----------

